
Show HN: Learning Go in the Browser with WASM - lanecwagner
https://classroom.qvault.io/#/
======
llimos
It's pretty misleading that you only see the pricing after signing up. The
landing page is all like 'sign up free' and only afterwards you have to pay
$20 to do anything at all. And based on clues in the store, I would guess that
once completing the course you'd have to fork out some more to get the
certification but it doesn't say that anywhere. Not cool.

------
justinclift
Skip this.

There's just a "sign up" page, and nothing else.

Only 1 mention of Go on the page, no mention at all of WASM, etc.

This may actually be some kind of scam. ;)

------
lanecwagner
Thanks for all the feedback! I just launched it today, I'll take this into
account and offer some free functionality in the app

~~~
justinclift
How about adding some info to the page, to people don't need so "sign up" to
see wtf it's about? :)

~~~
lanecwagner
Also a good call. I'm an engineer and suck at landing pages so it may take a
minute to make it look nice ;)

------
Mimmy
Not sure if this is just a front for testing demand, but agree with others
that it feels very scammy. Never seen a paywall AFTER signing up without at
least offering some trial.

